# [SOLVED] BIOHD-8 hard drive error fix on HP Pavillion desktop



## 2tts

My friend which owns a HP pavilion desktop recently had his pc not booting, beiing stuck on a black screen with the white underscore(_).
The diagnostics tool ( F9 when booting) tested the components and returned "BIOHD-8" error, on all hp forums i found everyone said this unfixable....

The solution i found was booting in to a windows fix cd to get to the cmd,
and try "chkdsk /f C:" and sure enough, it booted after it was done 
It still remains to see if this is a long-lasting fix or just a temporary one,
but even if its just temporary, people can get in to teir pc's and do a
backup or transfer important docs to extern drives. I hope this will be to any help


----------



## pip22

*Re: BIOHD-8 hard drive error fix on HP Pavillion desktop*

Thank you for the info.


----------

